# Big things are developing. Stay tuned.



## mhensley (Mar 15, 2007)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> I will have a great deal to say very soon, but work lately has been absolutely punishing. I got home at 9:45 tonight, and it's been like that for weeks.
> 
> Big things are developing. Stay tuned.




From his blog here-
http://lemuriapress.livejournal.com/


Speculations?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 15, 2007)

Paizo is delivering a Hand-fed Lamb-shank and  EPCOT nostalgia sourcebook?


----------



## Remathilis (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll be the first to say it.

GREYHAWK CAMPAIGN SETTING 3.5!!!!

There, we've got that out of the way, now we have to sit around and wait for the confirmation...

... Right Erik?


----------



## Ry (Mar 15, 2007)

Dungeon and Dragon will merge to become the ultimate gaming magazine - Drungeon!


----------



## Zaruthustran (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds to me like a big bizdev brouhaha. I speculate that Paizo is being sold/is buying some other company/is merging.

-z


----------



## Emirikol (Mar 15, 2007)

Greyhawk.    Yesssssssssssssssssss!

Jay H


----------



## Erik Mona (Mar 15, 2007)

Heh.

There are actually about a half-dozen things going on behind the scenes that will blow people's socks off. Look for a major new product line announcement, possibly as early as tomorrow.

Folks looking for new Greyhawk stuff should check out "Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk," which I believe hits in August from Wizards of the Coast. The way I hear it, they'll be taking a close look at those sales to determine the nature of future Greyhawk support.

It's not a Paizo product, per se, but as it was written by Paizo's publisher, the editor-in-chief of Dungeon, and the managing editor of Dragon, it's pretty damn close. 

Again, stay tuned.

--Erik


----------



## punkorange (Mar 15, 2007)

Ooh, I'm anxious to know what's in the works.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm guessing D&D-themed cereal, much like the old Count Chocula stuff, but using monsters from the SRD. It's an unexplored frontier in D20!


----------



## Treebore (Mar 15, 2007)

Hopefully this has something to do with the big news Necromancer Games is working on.

I doubt it, but I can dream.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Mar 15, 2007)

Zaruthustran said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like a big bizdev brouhaha. I speculate that Paizo is being sold/is buying some other company/is merging.
> 
> -z



Or... Paizo is buying WotC from Hasbro!


----------



## Zaruthustran (Mar 15, 2007)

Okay, given Erik's response I'm adding "is partnering to launch a new product line" to my list. 

But I'm sticking with the bizdev thing. I'm speculating that the new product line isn't produced by Paizo staff, but is some kind of partnership thing. Maybe more downloadable goods? 

-z


----------



## mhensley (Mar 15, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I'm guessing D&D-themed cereal, much like the old Count Chocula stuff, but using monsters from the SRD. It's an unexplored frontier in D20!




ooh! ooh!  I want a box of Beholder-O's!


----------



## Insight (Mar 15, 2007)

mhensley said:
			
		

> ooh! ooh!  I want a box of Beholder-O's!




LOL that reminds me of the Simpsons episode where Monty Burns goes shopping for the first time ever in a grocery store.  He sees Krusty the Clown in front of a display of Krusty-Os or something to that effect.  He asks Krusty if everyone has their own cereal.  Krusty replies that only "somebodies" have their own cereal.  Burns sees a display of Count Chocula (which, of course, resembles Mr. Burns), so he buys those.


----------



## +5 Keyboard! (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh, fun! Hints at secret stuff!
I wonder if it's one of the *Big Things* I'm involved in and can't talk about...


----------



## Destil (Mar 15, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I'm guessing D&D-themed cereal, much like the old Count Chocula stuff, but using monsters from the SRD. It's an unexplored frontier in D20!



Actually, they could get some wizards IP monsters too! I want marshmellow illithid and beholder heads and crunchy die shaped uhm... non-marshmellow things.

Dungeonohs! Part of a balanced _heros feast_.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 15, 2007)

Nah, it's a buddy movie: Noah & Mona.


----------



## Reynard (Mar 15, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Nah, it's a buddy movie: Noah & Mona.




He collects animals, 2 by 2.  She never smiles.

Together, they fight crime.


----------



## JoshuaFrost (Mar 15, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I'm guessing D&D-themed cereal, much like the old Count Chocula stuff, but using monsters from the SRD. It's an unexplored frontier in D20!




Ack, we've been scooped! Who talked!?















Get it? Scooped? HAR!


----------



## masshysteria (Mar 15, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I'm guessing D&D-themed cereal, much like the old Count Chocula stuff, but using monsters from the SRD. It's an unexplored frontier in D20!




Great, another product with too much crunch and not enough fluff!


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (Mar 15, 2007)

masshysteria said:
			
		

> Great, another product with too much crunch and not enough fluff!




Depends on the amount of marshmallows!


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 15, 2007)

masshysteria said:
			
		

> Great, another product with too much crunch and not enough fluff!




Ugh, it hurts...


----------



## Shade (Mar 15, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I'm guessing D&D-themed cereal, much like the old Count Chocula stuff, but using monsters from the SRD. It's an unexplored frontier in D20!




I hope Boo Berry doesn't get nerfed again.


----------



## w_earle_wheeler (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Erik --

Please tell me that the William S. Burroughs RPG is finally going to happen!


----------



## Birmy (Mar 15, 2007)

Cereal, eh?

Kobold Krunch?  Lich Loops?  Fiend Flakes?  Bugberry?


----------



## Birmy (Mar 15, 2007)

w_earle_wheeler said:
			
		

> Hey Erik --
> 
> Please tell me that the William S. Burroughs RPG is finally going to happen!




I'm sure they'll get to it right after the "Gravity's Rainbow" RPG.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 15, 2007)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> There are actually about a half-dozen things going on behind the scenes that will blow people's socks off. Look for a major new product line announcement, possibly as early as tomorrow.




color me curious, indeed!


----------



## dcas (Mar 15, 2007)

Birmy said:
			
		

> Cereal, eh?
> 
> Kobold Krunch?  Lich Loops?  Fiend Flakes?  Bugberry?



Fruit Brute


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 15, 2007)

Nope. Not getting all anxious about this. Wake me when you're ready to introduce whatever it is.


----------



## Slife (Mar 16, 2007)

You know, personally, I think that it's just mean to make fun of fat people, regardless of whether or not they're working at your company.  "Big things are developing" indeed!

Shame on you, sir!


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Mar 16, 2007)

Perhaps a merger/close collaboration with Necromancer Games?


----------



## Mark (Mar 16, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I'm guessing D&D-themed cereal, much like the old Count Chocula stuff, but using monsters from the SRD. It's an unexplored frontier in D20!





_It's like a mouth full of dice!_


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Mar 16, 2007)

I think they developed a taste for flesh; if they're going to do something food related it won't be cereal, it'll be Soylent Green.


----------



## Hussar (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, since we're dreaming:

Paizo is going to set the next AP in Scarred Lands after buying the setting off of WW.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 16, 2007)

Mark said:
			
		

> _It's like a mouth full of dice!_



Only they're not marshmallows like Lucky Charms.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmmm...

They never said it had to be D20 related...

Who wouldn't love to start their day with Paranoia Commie Puffs, with puffed oatmeal Computers and marshmallow Troubleshooters?

(If you wouldn't like to start your day with Paranoia Commie Puffs, please report to the nearest terminal...)

Perhaps its not cereal, but another RPG themed foodstuff...

Dice shaped mints?

Chocolate dragons that you can bite the horns off of?

Grell-shaped tootsie pops?


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Mar 16, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I think they developed a taste for flesh; if they're going to do something food related it won't be cereal, it'll be Soylent Green.




Nah, not that many flavors but it could vary from person to person.


----------



## Imruphel (Mar 16, 2007)

I hope there's a Greyhawk hardcover. While I remain very happy with FR, I'm itching to run an updated version of _2E's Against the Giants: The Liberation of Geoff_ (as opposed to the original 1E modules... but also incorporating them) together with an update of D1-3 and the three excellent Dungeon adventures that make up the Shadows Over Istivin series (issues 117-119). Oh, and also to use an update of the Slavers series as an intro.


----------



## Schmoe (Mar 16, 2007)

Age of Worms hardcover?


----------



## hong (Mar 16, 2007)

They beat Mongoose to the Duke Nukem Forever license!


----------



## Ghendar (Mar 16, 2007)

Charwoman Gene said:
			
		

> Paizo is delivering a Hand-fed Lamb-shank and  *EPCOT nostalgia sourcebook?*





OUTSTANDING! I attended EPCOT the first month it was open.


----------



## Ghendar (Mar 16, 2007)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> I'll be the first to say it.
> 
> GREYHAWK CAMPAIGN SETTING 3.5!!!!
> 
> ...





I'm pretty sure it ain't MYSTARA CAMPAIGN SETTING 3.5.
Although I wish it was.


----------



## Melan (Mar 16, 2007)

Treebore said:
			
		

> Hopefully this has something to do with the big news Necromancer Games is working on.



That was my first thought.


----------



## Twowolves (Mar 16, 2007)

Hussar said:
			
		

> Hey, since we're dreaming:
> 
> Paizo is going to set the next AP in Scarred Lands after buying the setting off of WW.




Not only would I buy that with blood if I had to, I'd even be willing to get up off my lazy duff and help write/develop it!


----------



## Eridanis (Mar 16, 2007)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> Perhaps a merger/close collaboration with Necromancer Games?



I half-jokingly suggested this in the "Necro Closing" thread. Maybe I'm not that far off the mark, after all...


----------



## alan (Mar 16, 2007)

w_earle_wheeler said:
			
		

> Hey Erik --
> 
> Please tell me that the William S. Burroughs RPG is finally going to happen!




Ever heard of Over the Edge?

http://www.atlas-games.com/overtheedge/

Alan


----------



## Greg V (Mar 17, 2007)

Imruphel said:
			
		

> and the three excellent Dungeon adventures that make up the Shadows Over Istivin series (issues 117-119).




Thanks, Imruphel!

P.S.  Don't listen to anything Greer says about being in on BIG THINGS.  We just let him make the coffee and stuff.  (j/k Steve    )


----------



## +5 Keyboard! (Mar 17, 2007)

Greg V said:
			
		

> Thanks, Imruphel!
> 
> P.S.  Don't listen to anything Greer says about being in on BIG THINGS.  We just let him make the coffee and stuff.  (j/k Steve    )



_::secretly spits in Greg's coffee::_
Heh. I can live with making the coffee  Milk and sugar, Greg?


----------



## Felon (Mar 17, 2007)

So, that email I got from Paizo this week announcing their new line of gaming accessories (deck of critical hit cards and some other junk) wasn't the big earthshaking announcement?


----------



## JoshuaFrost (Mar 17, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> So, that email I got from Paizo this week announcing their new line of gaming accessories (deck of critical hit cards and some other junk) wasn't the big earthshaking announcement?




Nope.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Mar 17, 2007)

JoshuaFrost said:
			
		

> Nope.



The Critical Hits Deck does look cool though


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 17, 2007)

JoshuaFrost said:
			
		

> Nope.




Alright, I got to admit,  you guys have got my attention here. I even visited the news page on Paizo's site yesterday - and I *never* do that.

So, whatever it is, shy of announcing a license agreement with Hasbro to acquire the pnp rights to GreyHawk  - you are on notice that you have increased speculation and hype to a dizzying height that the reality is unlikely to meet.

So get on with the announcing already.


----------



## Twowolves (Mar 17, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> Alright, I got to admit,  you guys have got my attention here. I even visited the news page on Paizo's site yesterday - and I *never* do that.
> 
> So, whatever it is, shy of announcing a license agreement with Hasbro to acquire the pnp rights to GreyHawk  - you are on notice that you have increased speculation and hype to a dizzying height that the reality is unlikely to meet.
> 
> So get on with the announcing already.











_"Get ON with it!"_


----------



## Mechanurge (Mar 17, 2007)

My vote is for Paizo buying out Necromancer Games. It's too early for a Greyhawk setting book.

Regardless, "What's good for Paizo is good for gamers".


----------



## Fifth Element (Mar 17, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> LOL that reminds me of the Simpsons episode where Monty Burns goes shopping for the first time ever in a grocery store.  He sees Krusty the Clown in front of a display of Krusty-Os or something to that effect.  He asks Krusty if everyone has their own cereal.  Krusty replies that only "somebodies" have their own cereal.  Burns sees a display of Count Chocula (which, of course, resembles Mr. Burns), so he buys those.




Close...he actually asks Krusty where he can find the Burns-Os.


----------



## ssampier (Mar 18, 2007)

*random*

You finally built the Dungeons & Dragons ride?

[size="-2"]*which takes you to a strange world with a short bald guy with a creepy voice[/size]


----------



## Mortellan (Mar 18, 2007)

No offense Erik, but I'm lowering my expectations on this one. That way I can have my socks AND shoes knocked off.


----------



## Wrathamon (Mar 19, 2007)

bump cause I am curious.


----------



## sniffles (Mar 19, 2007)

I think Erik's just a big tease.


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Mar 19, 2007)

I am simultaneously filled with sadness and elation.  Hurry up already!

*not actually impatient, just making sure to bump this thread for great justice until someone hears something.


-TRRW


----------



## w_earle_wheeler (Mar 19, 2007)

alan said:
			
		

> Ever heard of Over the Edge?
> 
> http://www.atlas-games.com/overtheedge/
> 
> Alan




No, I've never heard of this. Is it still in print?


----------



## cthulhudarren (Mar 19, 2007)

Schmoe said:
			
		

> Age of Worms hardcover?





Ding Ding Ding! I _hope_ this is one of the announcements.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 19, 2007)

cthulhudarren said:
			
		

> Ding Ding Ding! I _hope_ this is one of the announcements.



Or the Dungeon Compendium I or Dragon Compendium II.

My gut says it's none of those, but we can always hope.


----------



## ThatGuyThere (Mar 19, 2007)

C'mon, Age of Worms hardcover...

Or, really, anything else mentioned in this thread, to be honest...


----------



## CaptainChaos (Mar 19, 2007)

Mechanurge said:
			
		

> My vote is for Paizo buying out Necromancer Games.




While that would be a nice bail out for Necro, I'm not sure what Paizo would gain. They already do everything that Necro does, but better.


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (Mar 19, 2007)

What are you hopped up on goofballs? Necromancer uber alles.


----------



## Ry (Mar 19, 2007)

While I don't slaver for 1E feel, Necro's method of designing adventure regions rather than expected storylines outstrips what Paizo does in many ways.  

Still, Paizo has far better production values and comes up with some amazing stuff in a very 3E way.

So I think there's the possibility of mutual benefit there.


----------



## kroh (Mar 19, 2007)

Don't ya just hate when some one drops a dime that a somebody is doing something with the watcha-ma-callit and then even the somebody (the subject who was dimed not the dime dropper) comes by to confirm that they are in fact somebody and doing something but at no point do they even give you a clue as to what that something is or when it will happen!?!


I need a nap...

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Shemeska (Mar 19, 2007)

CaptainChaos said:
			
		

> While that would be a nice bail out for Necro, I'm not sure what Paizo would gain.




If that's the big announcement, I'll admit that I'll be disappointed. Kudos for one company getting bailed out, but like you said, I'm not sure what Paizo would be gaining. I also really don't think the design style I see in Paizo's work would mesh at all with what I've seen out of necro.

Personally I'm hoping for a Demonomicon compilation hardcover and an AoW Adventure Path book.


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (Mar 19, 2007)

rycanada said:
			
		

> While I don't slaver for 1E feel, Necro's method of designing adventure regions rather than expected storylines outstrips what Paizo does in many ways.
> 
> Still, Paizo has far better production values and comes up with some amazing stuff in a very 3E way.
> 
> So I think there's the possibility of mutual benefit there.




You're bang on, here, brother. Well put.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Mar 19, 2007)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> If that's the big announcement, I'll admit that I'll be disappointed.




I, on the other hand, would be ecstatic. I love both companies, I love working with both companies, I love the products both companies put out, and I'd love to see what they could do in tandem.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 19, 2007)

Come on Age of Worms Hardcover!!!!


----------



## Shade (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm hoping for a Dragon's Bestiary hardcover, a monster manual of creatures from the pages of Dragon throughout the editions.

However, I think _A Snowball in Hell_ has a better chance of seeing print.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 19, 2007)

Magic: The Gathering + DDM + D&D 3.5... 

Brrr.


----------



## Treebore (Mar 19, 2007)

CaptainChaos said:
			
		

> While that would be a nice bail out for Necro, I'm not sure what Paizo would gain. They already do everything that Necro does, but better.





Necromancer does not need to be bought out or bailed out. They just need a publishing partner with whom they want to work with. Otherwise they were looking at closing their doors until 4E because neither Bill or Clark have the time to take care of the Publishing aspect of the business.

Thats why they partnered with WW, TLG, and Kenzer. Those companies took care of the publishing aspects of Necromancer.

Necromancer says they are talking with a very promising publisher to partner with, and should be announncing the deal soon.

Paizo is hinting at "big news" that could include a partnering with Necromancer. Possible, but I consider that partnership unlikely. I certainly won't be disappointed if such a partnership does occur.

But Necromancer is in no way looking to be "bailed out" of anything.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Mar 19, 2007)

I could go for some D&D cereal.


----------



## Repentant Lurker (Mar 19, 2007)

It feels like somebody should be taking bets and posting odds.  I'll put ten bucks on a Dungeon Magazine CD rom Archive, covering issues 1 through to 90. Oh yeah gimme that archivey goodness.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd like to see an AoW hardcover, or a proper Dragon anthology of the Demonomicon, Ecologies and the "Gods" series (I can't remember the dang name).

Oh, and a Necro arrangement would be cool, but as others have said, I am not sure how likely that is, since Paizo is already starting their own line of adventures.


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (Mar 19, 2007)

Repentant Lurker said:
			
		

> It feels like somebody should be taking bets and posting odds.  I'll put ten bucks on a Dungeon Magazine CD rom Archive, covering issues 1 through to 90. Oh yeah gimme that archivey goodness.




Repentant Lurker, I just sent you an email.


----------



## jasin (Mar 19, 2007)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Come on Age of Worms Hardcover!!!!



That's where my money would be.

Not necessarily in the sense that I'd be this is what Erik was talking about, but in the sense that I'd give them money for it.


----------



## GeorgeFields (Mar 19, 2007)

Hussar said:
			
		

> Hey, since we're dreaming:
> Paizo is going to set the next AP in Scarred Lands after buying the setting off of WW.




Wait a second, you're not Nightfall!!



			
				Ghendar said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it ain't MYSTARA CAMPAIGN SETTING 3.5.
> Although I wish it was.




That would be spectacular!!!



			
				sniffles said:
			
		

> I think Erik's just a big tease.




Didn't we know this already?


----------



## CaptainChaos (Mar 20, 2007)

dragonlordofpoondari said:
			
		

> What are you hopped up on goofballs? Necromancer uber alles.




I don't think so, though I have not been given a goofball test. I just find the Paizo stuff to be better written, make better use of the rules, and look 10 times better than the Necro stuff.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 20, 2007)

CaptainChaos said:
			
		

> I just find the Paizo stuff to be better written, make better use of the rules, and look 10 times better than the Necro stuff.



Most _Dark Sun_ fans would disagree with you.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Mar 20, 2007)

Repentant Lurker said:
			
		

> It feels like somebody should be taking bets and posting odds.  I'll put ten bucks on a Dungeon Magazine CD rom Archive, covering issues 1 through to 90. Oh yeah gimme that archivey goodness.




That would be approaching SICK levels of AWESOME.


----------



## Treebore (Mar 20, 2007)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> That would be approaching SICK levels of AWESOME.





I'll definitely buy that.


----------



## Thulcondar (Mar 20, 2007)

Treebore said:
			
		

> I'll definitely buy that.




Feh. I have most of the original mags.


----------



## Treebore (Mar 20, 2007)

Thulcondar said:
			
		

> Feh. I have most of the original mags.




You didn't have a house fire 5 years ago that destroyed your Dungeon and Dragon collection.


----------



## ruleslawyer (Mar 20, 2007)

I would pay big money for something like that, although it'd be awfully nice if they could just have everything from 1-130.


----------



## Baron Opal (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, I would be all over a Dungeon compilation.

Too bad that isn't it...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 20, 2007)

Schmoe said:
			
		

> Age of Worms hardcover?



Dare to dream.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 20, 2007)

Schmoe said:
			
		

> Age of Worms hardcover?




*salivation*


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (Mar 20, 2007)

Let me be the first to say ...

YAY!!!! YAHOO! PRAISE ORCUS!!! WOOT! WOOT! WOOT!

congrats to all involved, and to us gamers!


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 20, 2007)

dragonlordofpoondari said:
			
		

> Let me be the first to say ...
> 
> YAY!!!! YAHOO! PRAISE ORCUS!!! WOOT! WOOT! WOOT!
> 
> congrats to all involved, and to us gamers!



It would be great if it's a Necromancer Games and Paizo union, but I am still not sure if that is what it is. 

Though Clark's post in the other thread suggesting the big publishing deal on the horizon and this thread running in parallel, certainly is suspicious.


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, his statement is a little revealing ...



			
				Orcus said:
			
		

> New deal done. Just working on the announcement. Get ready... Should be real real soon. And I just cant tell you how absolutely geeked I am to be partnering up with these great people. I absolutely admire and respect all of them, the whole crew. From the business side to the creative side. They totally "get" D&D and what it is about and everything Necro stands for and how we fit into the "industry." And what kind of products are good products. I am like a little kid right now I am so excited. I think you guys will like the news. I hope you do. I sure do.
> 
> (and Tegel Manor might just - perhaps - be the first product of this evil union, and I mean a totally pimped out full color version of Tegel Manor; but I dont want to say too much  Oops, I already did)
> 
> Clark




... and a lot wonderful. i suppose i could be jumping to conclusions here ... NAH!


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 20, 2007)

Why not do _Dragon Compendium: The Best of Greyhawk_?


----------



## D.Shaffer (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmm. Is THIS related to the big news?

Paizo is buying your Dungeons & Dragons Minis collections!

Because I can see where this is possibly heading. And I like the idea.


----------



## Mortellan (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't. Explain this madness.


----------



## Reynard (Mar 20, 2007)

Mortellan said:
			
		

> I don't. Explain this madness.




I am guessing Paizo is either going to start selling general non random collections, or start selling sets for use with Dungeon magazine adventures.

EDIT: BTW, I don't think this is the "big" news.


----------



## Erik Mona (Mar 20, 2007)

The minis thing has absolutely nothing to do with our pending announcement.

As part of the celebration of our fifth anniversary this year, we have promised one major announcement each month this year. In fact, I think this month will see two of them. 

The timing is still somewhat in question. Our marketing guy Josh, who writes our news releases, is at a convention in Las Vegas right now. I'm going on vacation for a little over a week starting tomorrow (thank you, Jeebus). So I'm not sure when _exactly_ this stuff is going to hit.

But it's coming very soon.

As an aside, I wasn't trying to be a tease with the post that started this thread. Work has been extremely busy lately, leaving me little energy to update my personal blog. I decided to drop a note there explaining why my updates have been so scarce lately, and someone cross posted it here.

Had I been trying to stir up a huge thread, I would have posted something here myself.

That's not to say I'm not enjoying the speculation, but I really wasn't trying to stir things up with my original blog post.

--Erik


----------



## Ulric (Mar 20, 2007)

[chant] Age of Worms Hardcover...Age of Worms Hardcover[/chant]


----------



## Odhanan (Mar 20, 2007)

Ulric said:
			
		

> [chant] Age of Worms Hardcover...Age of Worms Hardcover[/chant]



A Paizo/Necromancer partnership would be awesome !

As for a an Age of Worms Hardcover, I can only join the others by saying : Come On ! Please, Wizards, whoever's not doing things right or letting the paperwork sleep in a drawer, please, accept the publication of the AoW Hardcover... don't be an ass...


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 20, 2007)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> The timing is still somewhat in question. Our marketing guy Josh, who writes our news releases, is at a convention in Las Vegas right now. I'm going on vacation for a little over a week starting tomorrow (thank you, Jeebus). So I'm not sure when _exactly_ this stuff is going to hit.
> 
> But it's coming very soon.



So let's all throw some positive juju to Erik so that the announcement can come out BEFORE he goes on his much needed vacation.

Have fun Erik, but if it's anything like my job, vacations include cell phones and laptops and emergency emails from employees.


----------



## +5 Keyboard! (Mar 20, 2007)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> The timing is still somewhat in question. Our marketing guy Josh, who writes our news releases, is at a convention in Las Vegas right now.
> --Erik




Uh... is Josh at the *Pizza Convention*? Cuz that's like the only convention going on here this week. Of course, he could be at some smaller convention that the public isn't usually made aware of like... I don't know... AA... NAMBLA... 
...you know what? Nevermind... I don't really want to know now that I think about it. :|


----------



## James McMurray (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anything been announced on this thread, or can we expect a thread all their own for any announcements made?


----------



## Sir Brennen (Mar 20, 2007)

+5 Keyboard! said:
			
		

> Uh... is Josh at the *Pizza Convention*? Cuz that's like the only convention going on here this week. Of course, he could be at some smaller convention that the public isn't usually made aware of like... I don't know... AA... NAMBLA...
> ...you know what? Nevermind... I don't really want to know now that I think about it. :|



I'm guessing it's the *Games Expo* which is in Vegas this week.


----------



## Sketchpad (Mar 20, 2007)

Personally, I wish it was the return of Ares as its own magazine ... covering d20 Modern, M&M and Star Wars d20   But then, I've been hoping for this since d20 Modern hit


----------



## Imagicka (Mar 20, 2007)

*Beholder-O's*

Greetings...



			
				mhensley said:
			
		

> ooh! ooh!  I want a box of Beholder-O's!



Sorry about the size and quality...  I wanted something quick and dirty because I'm busy looking for a job... 

... too bad I can't paid to do this.







Maybe later I'll make a larger version with proper effects like shading, and cute little phrases like "A good source of evil!".


----------



## Droogie (Mar 21, 2007)

Imagicka said:
			
		

> Greetings...
> 
> Sorry about the size and quality...  I wanted something quick and dirty because I'm busy looking for a job...
> 
> ...




I hear these are low in sugar. Yep, not very sweet at all.


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Mar 21, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> So let's all throw some positive juju to Erik so that the announcement can come out BEFORE he goes on his much needed vacation.
> 
> Have fun Erik, but if it's anything like my job, vacations include cell phones and laptops and emergency emails from employees.




We actually try not to email him while he is on vacation...


Phone calls are much better and faster.

Jason Bulmahn
Managing Editor of Dragon
GameMastery Brand Manager


----------



## hong (Mar 21, 2007)

Imagicka said:
			
		

> Greetings...
> 
> Sorry about the size and quality...  I wanted something quick and dirty because I'm busy looking for a job...
> 
> ...



 See, my first thought on seeing that was "Beholder-OS": the operating system for truly monstrous computers.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 21, 2007)

Sketchpad said:
			
		

> Personally, I wish it was the return of Ares as its own magazine ... covering d20 Modern, M&M and Star Wars d20   But then, I've been hoping for this since d20 Modern hit



Alas, there are some things that must remain a dream. Sighs.  :\


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 21, 2007)

Beholder-Os: they're anti-magically delicious!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 21, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> Beholder-Os: they're anti-magically delicious!



ROFL!!!


----------



## No Name (Mar 21, 2007)

It's going to be a movie about Erik Mona's teenage years.


They're calling it "American Paizo."


Will be in theaters on April 1st.


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 21, 2007)

-blarg


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 21, 2007)

You should have replaced the Kellogg's with Paizo's.


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 21, 2007)

As you wish. 
-blarg


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 21, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> As you wish.
> -blarg



you funny guy, you.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 21, 2007)

Sketchpad said:
			
		

> Personally, I wish it was the return of Ares as its own magazine ... covering d20 Modern, M&M and Star Wars d20   But then, I've been hoping for this since d20 Modern hit





I don't see such a magazine covering WoTC items like d20 Modern in an official capacity and Star Wars d20 as well as M&M.

Now doing an OGL magazine that covered things like d20 Modern, M&M, Spycraft 2.0, and other OGL venues might be something possible, but most gaming magazines have failed the old test of time.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, we might have to wait for awhile, but at least this gives Eric a chance to see what many of us would be excited about.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 21, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Well, we might have to wait for awhile, but at least this gives Eric a chance to see what many of us would be excited about.



Agreed. If you start speculating and then hoping for one thing but the announcement is another, you might get clinically depressed and shave ... uh ... some part of your body in your neighborhood salon.


----------



## PatrickLawinger (Mar 22, 2007)

IuztheEvil said:
			
		

> We actually try not to email him while he is on vacation...
> 
> 
> Phone calls are much better and faster.
> ...




ROFL, that is cold ...


----------



## James Jacobs (Mar 22, 2007)

IuztheEvil said:
			
		

> We actually try not to email him while he is on vacation...
> 
> 
> Phone calls are much better and faster.
> ...




Would that be reason #23 or #24 to buy a cell phone?


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 22, 2007)

James Jacobs said:
			
		

> Would that be reason #23 or #24 to buy a cell phone?



Ha!

And I imagine that James gets even MORE of these kinds of calls than Erik now.


----------



## Ghendar (Mar 22, 2007)

Odhanan said:
			
		

> A Paizo/Necromancer partnership would be awesome !




Undead Paizo???


----------



## JoshuaFrost (Mar 31, 2007)

One "big thing" was just announced:

Introducing Planet Stories: Classic Science Fantasy Novels

Another "big thing" will (*crosses fingers*) be announced next week. Stay tuned.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2007)

And here I was wondering if the 'big thing' got forgotten about.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## deClench (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow... that's pretty damn cool.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, while it's not a small thing, but it's not quite the "big thing" I was expecting.  Perhaps they're saving the best for last?


----------



## JoshuaFrost (Mar 31, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> And here I was wondering if the 'big thing' got forgotten about.  Thanks for the update!




You're welcome! It's amazing what bookmarking a thread does for your memory. ;-)


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 31, 2007)

JoshuaFrost said:
			
		

> One "big thing" was just announced:
> 
> Introducing Planet Stories: Classic Science Fantasy Novels



Would be nice if they could tie-in with _d20 Modern/Future_ with new game stats and rules.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 31, 2007)

Paizo doing classic reprints is one thing  - and it's kinda cool.

But Paizo getting into the book trade? Whole other kettle 'o fish. 

I know you are used to hearing (and saying) this - but it takes on a whole new connotation: _there be dragons_.

Best of luck.


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 31, 2007)

That's not at all what I was expecting, but pretty damn cool!


----------



## Henrix (Mar 31, 2007)

JoshuaFrost said:
			
		

> One "big thing" was just announced:
> 
> Introducing Planet Stories: Classic Science Fantasy Novels
> 
> Another "big thing" will (*crosses fingers*) be announced next week. Stay tuned.




Oooh, I'm hoping for some sort of John Carter/Dead Earth/Space 1889 setting/game! 
That would mean that, once again, my telepathic powers have influenced the way Paizo thinks!


----------



## Frostmarrow (Mar 31, 2007)

Henrix said:
			
		

> Oooh, I'm hoping for some sort of John Carter/Dead Earth/Space 1889 setting/game!
> That would mean that, once again, my telepathic powers have influenced the way Paizo thinks!




I have a feeling Paizo will anounce that they'll give away $1000,000 each to D&D fans everywhere!!!  

-Hookahey!


----------



## PrinceXaxor (Mar 31, 2007)

*Very* interesting.  I guess I'll have to wait and see what else Paizo reprints.


----------



## JoshuaFrost (Apr 10, 2007)

The announcement you've all waited for (and some of you have guessed) can be read here:

Paizo Publishing and Necromancer Games Announce New Roleplaying Product Partnership


----------



## Shade (Apr 10, 2007)

Very nice.  Two great tastes that taste great together.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 11, 2007)

JoshuaFrost said:
			
		

> The announcement you've all waited for (and some of you have guessed) can be read here:
> 
> Paizo Publishing and Necromancer Games Announce New Roleplaying Product Partnership



Not to put a damper on this news, but it's only just one product.

Will this partnership allow them to gain the _Greyhawk_ license, now that's a riddle that needs answer.


----------



## Razz (Apr 11, 2007)

I would've much rather have heard an announcement on *Dragon Compendium Volume 2 * coming out.  :\


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 11, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> I would've much rather have heard an announcement on *Dragon Compendium Volume 2 * coming out.  :\




And people said my response was cynical.   

But really, I think it's good news but don't see it as 'earth' shaking as some others. Dragon Compendium II, Age of Worms hardcover, license rights to Greyhawk.... those would've been "BIG" news to me.

This is kinda... expected I guess I'd say as several people already 'guessed' it.


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (Apr 11, 2007)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> And people said my response was cynical.
> 
> But really, I think it's good news but don't see it as 'earth' shaking as some others. Dragon Compendium II, Age of Worms hardcover, license rights to Greyhawk.... those would've been "BIG" news to me.
> 
> This is kinda... expected I guess I'd say as several people already 'guessed' it.




you are "funny," joe. not "ha-ha" funny, necessarily, but you "know," _'funny'_ funny. you "know?"

this big news is, to my simple mind, on a grander scale than either of the two hardcovers you mention, since this deal represents a possible future brimming with many high quality books. 

unknown but large quantity of high quality books > 2 quality books = me wanting to dance from excitement. besides, both books you mention are slightly more than a rehash of previously published material. i am, however, aware of how nice these are to have collected under one roof, as it were.

i'm totally with you, though, about the rights to greyhawk. that would get my panties in a total bunch ... but in a "good way."

EDIT: added more quotes for extra meanie-ness


----------



## Erik Mona (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine too, but I don't expect it to happen.

--Erik


----------



## Virtue (Apr 11, 2007)

Hussar said:
			
		

> Hey, since we're dreaming:
> 
> Paizo is going to set the next AP in Scarred Lands after buying the setting off of WW.




That would be the coolest thing ever


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (Apr 11, 2007)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> Mine too, but I don't expect it to happen.
> 
> --Erik




ERIK MONA RESPONDED TO MY POST!!! YA-HOOOOOOOO!!!!

now that i got that off my chest, congrats again erik. i'm feeling very positive about all of this!!! this is a huge boon to the gaming community (tantemount to introducing us to the rarified delights of serge gainsbourg -- the man is genius).

re: greyhawk, the wilderlands are a mighty fine place to live, too.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 12, 2007)

I also think this is pretty cool.  

I think some of the negative reaction here may be due to the fact that so much time elapsed between the announcement that there would be big news and the arrival of the big news itself. Nothing can live up to what people may have been imagining.

However, I am very glad that Necromancer has found a new home, and I think that the sensibilities of the people at both companies match very well. This could open the door for a whole lot of neat things coming down the pike.


----------



## Erik Mona (Apr 12, 2007)

In fairness I should point out that the Necromancer agreement happened at about the time I wrote my "big things are developing" post to my message board, but it wasn't this partnership that constituted the bulk of the "big things" I was referring to. Planet Stories, our new novel line, has been taking up an enormous amount of my time and energy, as have other major projects/developments that haven't been announced yet.

We launched our "Paizo 5" marketing campaign because we truly do have extremely significant news to report at least once a month this year (our fifth anniversary as a company). The Necromancer agreement is indeed huge news, but it wasn't on the radar until about the time this thread started, and enormous stuff is happening alongside it.

All that is to say I didn't inadvertently start this thread in order to oversell one specific announcement. There will be lots of announcements.

--Erik


----------



## Treebore (Apr 12, 2007)

Erik, 

I'm not so into the book publishing, I'm about adventures. So between your partnering up with Necromancer and your new line of adventures being done without oversite from WOTC has made my year. Plus using heavier card stock with your Game Mastery Map Packs.

Hopefully I will find your other forth coming announcements to be equally great, better, if better is possible.

I've also noticed what Paizo is doing at Origins to celebrate your (Paizo's) 5th year, when are we going to find out about GenCon plans?


----------



## JoshuaFrost (Apr 12, 2007)

Treebore said:
			
		

> I've also noticed what Paizo is doing at Origins to celebrate your (Paizo's) 5th year, when are we going to find out about GenCon plans?




Keep your ears open in the first few weeks of May for a complete lineup of GenCon events. This will be our biggest GenCon ever.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 16, 2007)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> All that is to say I didn't inadvertently start this thread in order to oversell one specific announcement. There will be lots of announcements.




woohoo!  kickass.


----------

